# A couple of links you might find interesting



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I say these 2 posts on survival blog
"Golden horde" , from the veiw of a veteran policeman
Letter Re: A Veteran Policeman's Observations on The Golden Horde - SurvivalBlog.com
"Truth about grocery stores"
The Truth About Your Local Grocery Store, By Jay M. - SurvivalBlog.com

I found these to contain a lot of indepth information , most prolly know the basic premise but these contain detail


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you Tirediron, I have printed this information to pass on to others I have been trying to get into prepping. These will be a big help.


----------



## HuskerBill (Nov 28, 2010)

*The Golden Horde*

I found the information in the "Golden Horde" blog very educational. Common sense, some might say, but always good to review and keep in mind when the time comes.

Thanks,

HuskerBill
South Texas


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> I say these 2 posts on survival blog
> "Golden horde" , from the veiw of a veteran policeman
> Letter Re: A Veteran Policeman's Observations on The Golden Horde - SurvivalBlog.com
> "Truth about grocery stores"
> ...


This should be sent to all your friends that think milk, bacon, and eggs come from the grocery store! LOL..don't laugh...there are many past 5th grade who do!!


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

I made some major changes in our spending habits .... I try to buy something that I can put away and forget about every time I go to the store.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I worked in the towns major food store as my first job after relocating to the south..yhe article was spot on....the Golden Horde was a good read..an LEOs' account is about as good as it gets..I mean if he doesnt know...who does?


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

So here's a question:

What is the effective radius of the Golden Horde?

I've been contemplating this (albeit without the catchy new vocabulary word) in terms of developing bug-out criteria. How far out from a city is far enough to cut down on a sizable percentage of said horde?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BizzyB said:


> So here's a question:
> 
> What is the effective radius of the Golden Horde?


A couple thoughts on this from the perspective of Baltimore:

1) The nature of the event; what caused the horde to move in the first place?

2) The timing of the event; is it spring, summer, winter or fall?

Some type of attack with a dirty bomb or biological weapon is localized and would create panic with swarms of people trying to get away. Roads get clogged and folks won't get far except on foot. Outside the immediate area, with a vehicle and fuel available, 300+ miles wouldn't be that far-fetched. 
An EMP or CME could leave most vehicles inoperable. How far are most people physically prepared to walk or bicycle. I believe hunger and exhaustion, initially, would bring that down to 40-50 miles.

I firmly believe timing would be a major factor. If I were forced to go on the road with winter approaching, and no provisions for eating and staying warm, I would be heading south no matter what mode of transportation I used and I would be in a hurry.

In general I would say that if you're within 200 miles of a major metro area, which I am, expect company.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the links my Friend.

I have seen the reature on the Golden Hoard previously, but the other one was new reading.

Funny thing is that we were just talking about JIT deliveries just the other day.

We have used the computerized inventory systems to our advantage. A local box store giant had pallets upon pallets of canning jars in their garden center. We assummed that this inventory was based on previous years sales. Sales on canning jars must have been real low at this store this year because they clearanced them to over 50 off at the end of the canning season. 


Guess who walked out with nearly half a pallet of canning jars. Guess who else gets to build new shelves to store all of these jars and their contents.

We are very frugal in every thing we do and roll this mindset into our preparedness plan.

Cash and Carry--the only way to go.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Thanks for the links my Friend.
> 
> I have seen the reature on the Golden Hoard previously, but the other one was new reading.
> 
> ...


NO....PAPER....TRAIL!!:ignore:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Very good links. I plan on passing out key parts of both documents in a hand-out form to friends and family.

Golden Hoard, more like a bunch of fore-warned imbesils carrying baseball bats.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

BizzyB...I wouldnt hazzard a guess on a safe radius from the ppl comimg from a major city...probably the best thing I like about this little town is the closest major city is about 90 miles away...theres alot of other small towns leading to the cities...but even 70 miles is about an hrs drive..and Im sure many ppl evacuating the cities would make it that far..which leads me to wonder what the effects would be on said small towns..not good I imagine..I also imagine I "could" have all the trouble I ever wanted just in this town.


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks,very informative that also applys in the uk


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

azurevirus said:


> BizzyB...I wouldnt hazzard a guess on a safe radius from the ppl comimg from a major city...probably the best thing I like about this little town is the closest major city is about 90 miles away...theres alot of other small towns leading to the cities...but even 70 miles is about an hrs drive..and Im sure many ppl evacuating the cities would make it that far..which leads me to wonder what the effects would be on said small towns..not good I imagine..I also imagine I "could" have all the trouble I ever wanted just in this town.


 do you have trees where you live ? a good chainsaw will make quick work of a couple at each end of you street  
big trees make good roadblocks !!

piglett


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I also kind of wondered just how far out of town those who want to do harm would make it. If you look at Katrina, how many stayed and took advantage of what was there or otherwise and how many looked to greener pastures?

Best bet is to hunker down and make yourself as little a target as possible and make sure you have your defences in order. As azurevirus mentioned, even in a small town things could get bad even being away from a large city.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

piglett said:


> do you have trees where you live ? a good chainsaw will make quick work of a couple at each end of you street
> big trees make good roadblocks !!
> 
> piglett


A few well dropped trees, 4 guys armed at both ends of the road. And I think I have a decently secured community. Only things is to properly secure my entire road. (2.5 miles) I believe it will take about 30 armed men. Some gaurding the entrys. Some gaurding the main house. Many others on patrol or on the ready.

I believe community defense could be a good sticky. Or at least a thread in its on.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Piglett..your right...fallen trees and armed guards would make a good setup....my problem is I dont personally know any other preppers , at least no ppl that claim to be..maybe in private they are..but everytime I mention anything about getting ready for bad times ahead..my friends think Im a little off center..they refuse to even think about things we in these type forums do..which is gonna be bad when it does happen,,so I done the only thing I could think off ...I told them do as you please..as I do..but if the crap hits the fan dont come knocking at my door,,so when it happens and they come to my door (you know they will)..I will say.." sorry, dont you remember what I told you back when?"....I look at things this way...you dont prep..dont plan on a person that did to save your butt,...like anything else in life..you get out of it what you put in to it


----------

